# Отличные упражнения мне помогли



## N0rmanN (25 Янв 2011)

Может кому интерестно...
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2698795.html?v=e669fe6a51a256ad016cab7b088e25d2


----------



## Фионита (10 Фев 2011)

Спасибо, интересно))) Глянем))


----------



## Надеюсь (15 Май 2011)

Спасибо!  Интересно!


----------



## гармония тела (2 Ноя 2011)

Неужели там все правда!!??.. я не верю.. не может быть... Кто на себе испытал метод Данилова?


----------

